# NY: Child-Proof Triggers



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Yep, the idiots are still coming up with ever dumber ways to make things more dangerous for their citizens.



> A group of Democrats in the state senate are backing a measure that would prohibit the sale of guns in New York State without child-proof features.
> 
> The bill, S.3444, would make it illegal to sell or transfer handguns one year after its passage unless the firearm was designed to where a five-year-old could not pull the trigger. Supporters think the move is needed to prevent accidental shootings.





> *Suggestions in the bill's language on how to accomplish the mandate include adjusting the trigger pull to at least a 10-pound draw, changing the mechanism to where a child's hands are too small to operate the handgun, or requiring a series of multiple motions to fire the pistol or revolver.*


NY lawmakers push bill requiring child-proof triggers on guns


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

All gun companies should refuse to sell in NY.
All freedom loving Americans should refuse to live in NY.
Presto - a utopia for leftists and liberals where only criminals would have guns, requiring ever expanding government repression to "protect" citizens.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Let's idiot proof the politician first!


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

I think it's a GREAT idea. We could use the same system that absolutely assured I couldn't POSSIBLY get alcohol before I turned 21. That system worked so well, I never threw up in my girlfriends car and got left in the parking lot.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If the child proof triggers work like child proof caps for prescription bottles It will take a child to work it because an adult can't.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

"The right of New York politicians to be leftist asshats shall not be infringed..."


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Oddcaliber said:


> Let's idiot proof the politician first!


An impossible task if I ever heard one.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Do you suppose we might interest Canada in purchasing NY???

It could go a long way towards paying off eh liberal left's debt they saddled the rest of the country with.

While we're at it, . . . Cali, . . . from SF south, . . . could go to Mexico, Honduras, or even Venequela.

Get rid of liberals, . . . pay off the debt, . . . what's not to like about it?

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Maybe it'll work as well as preventing the sale of drugs in prisons.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Maybe the real issue is, why does NYC have so many accidental shootings?! Could it be that the children are left unattended because daddy done left and mama has a pipe in one hand and a di- oh never mind.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Do you suppose we might interest Canada in purchasing NY???
> 
> It could go a long way towards paying off eh liberal left's debt they saddled the rest of the country with.
> 
> ...


Sorry we have a liberal PM right now and he's already bankrupted the country. Budget office is forcasting deficits until 2055 at current spending.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

cdell said:


> Sorry we have a liberal PM right now and he's already bankrupted the country. Budget office is forcasting deficits until 2055 at current spending.


C'mon cdell, . . . we'll make you a good deal, . . . even throw in Mass and Conn as well, . . . and if you're really hungry, . . . Maryland and NJ are up for grabs.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------

